

Show NH: Sir Mix-A-Lot is hosting on TurntableFM - kirillzubovsky
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/21/babys-got-traction-sir-mix-a-lot-djs-live-on-turntable-fm/

======
kirillzubovsky
I am at the TechStars Seattle HQ with the team @GiantThinkWell and you should
see it. A ton of people are here, having fun, tweeting, facebook, txting ...
you name it.

------
lanstein
0wxp

